# Constrictor Opto Comp



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 7, 2021)

Here’s my second Constrictor build, as I had bought a pair of VTL5C10 vactrols and decided to build a second one to offset the cost of getting these from the US.
Kept a bit of my first design but with a fresh take, and opted to put the preamp gain on a pot instead of the internal trimmer.

Concerning the UV print, it is a tad offset (first time this happened to me, this visibly at least). I used a design with a border before, but everything was centered. I wouldn’t have noticed without the border, but it stil looks ok (I’m not as much OCD as I’d like to think  ).







Edit: the font is a free font called "MADE Tommy Soft".
Also, looking at my design after the discussions below, I think I might have been subliminally influenced by the Lacoste logo. It's probably the reptiles talking...


----------



## finebyfine (Mar 9, 2021)

Suuuch clean graphics, you killed it. Also would not have noticed the centering if you didn’t mention it.

 What border radius did you use? I’ve been wanting to try one on a tayda uv print too


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 9, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Suuuch clean graphics, you killed it. Also would not have noticed the centering if you didn’t mention it.
> 
> What border radius did you use? I’ve been wanting to try one on a tayda uv print too


Thanks!
In Illustrator, I just did a path the size of the template artboard, with a 2 pt stroke and converted the shape to a rounded rectangle with relative -1mm in width and height, with a radius of 3,175 mm (which was the default I think).

Definitely do, they come out great.


----------



## finebyfine (Mar 9, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks!
> In Illustrator, I just did a path the size of the template artboard, with a 2 pt stroke and converted the shape to a rounded rectangle with relative -1mm in width and height, with a radius of 3,175 mm (which was the default I think).
> 
> Definitely do, they come out great.


Thank you! This is so helpful. Love your enclosure designs


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 9, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Thank you! This is so helpful. Love your enclosure designs


Thanks! ☺️
I tend to keep it simple and utilitarian, as having a full on graphic without being too busy is a fine art (I'm often amazed what people here can do on that front). I'm by no means a designer pro, but I like to thinker with my graphics, it's another part of the hobby I enjoy, especially with the last sucky year we had.


----------



## finebyfine (Mar 9, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks! ☺️
> I tend to keep it simple and utilitarian, as having a full on graphic without being too busy is a fine art (I'm often amazed what people here can do on that front). I'm by no means a designer pro, but I like to thinker with my graphics, it's another part of the hobby I enjoy, especially with the last sucky year we had.



I'm a graphic designer as one of my day jobs (furloughed still) but there's something so intimidating about an enclosure. I'm not an illustrator so part of it is that but it's also just a very unique medium. People absolutely kill it on here (you included) and it's never things I could have thought of! My favorite part of lurking the forums by far


----------



## Mcknib (Mar 9, 2021)

Very pro looking I don't like them too perfect myself as said you don't notice  the border and it gives it a subtle 3D'ish look 

The colour scheme looks like you spent some time thinking about it, those knobs are a nice match with the orange box


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 9, 2021)

Mcknib said:


> Very pro looking I don't like them too perfect myself as said you don't notice  the border and it gives it a subtle 3D'ish look
> 
> The colour scheme looks like you spent some time thinking about it, those knobs are a nice match with the orange box


Thanks. The color scheme was inspired by @Dan0h's tasty creamsicle Kliche as the matte orange looked so good with cream knobs, but I did thinker with different options (and the design changed a bit obviously).


----------



## dawson (Mar 10, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks. The color scheme was inspired by @Dan0h's tasty creamsicle Kliche as the matte orange looked so good with cream knobs, but I did thinker with different options (and the design changed a bit obviously).
> View attachment 10272



Ah yes- a respectable graphic designer rarely reaches a final layout without at least three perfectly usable sketches in the digital trash can..

P.S. You must have a very fancy screwdriver to turn that trim pot!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 10, 2021)

dawson said:


> P.S. You must have a very fancy screwdriver to turn that trim pot!


I wouldn't call my fingers "fancy"


----------



## dawson (Mar 10, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I wouldn't call my fingers "fancy"



Ooh, ok, I think I understand now.  Would I be correct to assume that you set the trimmer before you boxed it?

I was imagining that if you wanted to adjust it later, you'd need one of these:


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 10, 2021)

dawson said:


> Ooh, ok, I think I understand now.  Would I be correct to assume that you set the trimmer before you boxed it?
> 
> I was imagining that if you wanted to adjust it later, you'd need one of these:


No, what I meant is that I added a pot ("Gain") instead of a trimmer


----------



## dawson (Mar 10, 2021)

HA!
Yep, I'm a dummy- there it is, right there on the front!

On the bright side, we've invented a new tool- you'll be seeing those 180* screwdrivers in the Summer Stu-Mac catalogue for $34.99 each.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 10, 2021)

dawson said:


> HA!
> Yep, I'm a dummy- there it is, right there on the front!
> 
> On the bright side, we've invented a new tool- you'll be seeing those 180* screwdrivers in the Summer Stu-Mac catalogue for $34.99 each.


I’ll take 2!!


----------



## TheSin (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice work! I like that idea of adding the gain pot to the face of the enclosure.
I’ve built 2 and have the parts for another somewhere. This is my favorite of the 3 or 4 compressors that I’ve built. Simple, great sounding pedal.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 14, 2021)

TheSin said:


> Nice work! I like that idea of adding the gain pot to the face of the enclosure.
> I’ve built 2 and have the parts for another somewhere. This is my favorite of the 3 or 4 compressors that I’ve built. Simple, great sounding pedal.


Yeah, me too I like having trimpot controls on front when it's convenient (and it was easier that way using Tayda's pre-drilled enclosure  ), though I kept the other one, as I had put both to sell but intended to keep one (this one sold in 2 days).
Over the years I had a couple of Mooer Yellow comp on my board, then a Diamond Jr., but was always on the fence, so I thought I'd build this one, and this time, I think I found a good match for me!


----------



## Barry (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 14, 2021)

Barry said:


> Looks great


Thanks. I find most of the time, a simple design with the right font works the best (but as I said, I’m always in awe of great intricate design that works).


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 14, 2021)

Nice build, sweet graphics.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 14, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice build, sweet graphics.


Thanks Chuck!


----------

